# 2008 TOTAL FUTBOL ACADEMY TRY OUTS ANNOUNCEMENT.



## ra2010 (Mar 11, 2019)

*2008 TRYOUT INFO:
*
WE ARE LOOKING FOR EXTREMELY COMPETITIVE *2008* PLAYERS THAT DEMONSTRATE A HIGH LEVEL OF SOCCER UNDERSTANDING AS WELL AS TECHNICALLY SOUND AND WHO CAN COMMIT TO WEEKLY TRAINING A MINIMUM OF THREE TIMES PER WEEK. (FUNDED TEAMS)

TRYOUTS ARE SCHEDULED AS FOLLOWS:

*DATE*: TUESDAY & WEDNESDAY

*TIME*: 8P

*LOCATION: *ESTEBAN TORRES HIGH SCHOOL
4211 DOZIER STREE
LOS ANGELES CA 90063


IF YOU FEEL YOUR SON HAS THE QUALITIES LISTED ABOVE, PLEASE CONTACT US FOR MORE INFORMATION AT: *ADMIN@TOTALFUTBOLACADEMY.COM*


----------

